# Sikes



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

The sheepies are still going strong.The bigger ones are finally showing up.I kept 11 today all caught on fiddlers.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

wow, nice catch.......

They all look big and fat!!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

was it just you out there today?


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (12/26/2009)*was it just you out there today?




Believe it or not 3 people were there before me and when I left at around 10:30 there must have been 20 out there.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well i ask if you were by yourself, not trying to bash, but the limit is 10 per person


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (12/26/2009)*well i ask if you were by yourself, not trying to bash, but the limit is 10 per person




Better read up on the regs....it's 15


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *letsgofishin (12/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon (12/26/2009)*well i ask if you were by yourself, not trying to bash, but the limit is 10 per person
> ...


oh shit bro my bad... :doh


----------



## hunterfisher (Oct 1, 2008)

what size hook were you using. also, how far out were you out on the bridge and how deep down was your crab. all help is appreciated. thanks


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hunterfisher (12/26/2009)*what size hook were you using. also, how far out were you out on the bridge and how deep down was your crab. all help is appreciated. thanks




I used a #2 mustad bait hook...I fish the fiddler on a carolina rig on the bottom...As to how far down the bridge I was it really doesn't matter.The fish are everywhere. Hope that helps.


----------



## hunterfisher (Oct 1, 2008)

if my lazy dad will take me then i will try that, thank you.


----------



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

Where did you get your fiddlers?


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Letsgofishin it was nice to meeting you. Thanks for the 1 you gave me. I caught 4 more after you left. 3 of Wich were on your spot. I'm going sun am the wind is not supposed to be bad.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks for the report, nice mess of sheeps!


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *troutslayer31 (12/26/2009)*Where did you get your fiddlers?




Dizzy Lizzzy's off Cervantes


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *chefpomp (12/26/2009)*Letsgofishin it was nice to meeting you. Thanks for the 1 you gave me. I caught 4 more after you left. 3 of Wich were on your spot. I'm going sun am the wind is not supposed to be bad.




It was nice meeting you also.See ya out there in the morning.


----------

